# How many contacts do you have on your cell phone?



## socialanxietydisable (May 1, 2011)

Just wondering.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yay went for the minimum! :lol


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

With family I still doubt I get over 20. Maybe if you count spam numbers that I've put under the DNA-do not answer contacts with no ring tone.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I have 1 .... and my phone is not deactivated ..


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

As far as social contacts go: 8

3 immediate family members
1 mental health worker that gets me out of the house once a week
1 SAer whom I met in real life once, but I'm not really in contact with them
3 former friends that I haven't contacted in 7 years and might as well delete


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

3 family members and 1 friend


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Not sure exactly, but way less than 20.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

46.

Yes, I just wasted three minutes counting them.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> 46.
> 
> Yes, I just wasted three minutes counting them.


Showoff!

Also, what phone?


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

About 20 but mostly family.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Godless1 said:


> Showoff!
> 
> Also, what phone?


I don't know. Whatever one was free when I renewed my contract. It looks like an iphone and it BUTT DIALS EVERYONE ARGH ARGH ARGH.

Most contacts are people from high school that I don't talk to anymore.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I don't know. Whatever one was free when I renewed my contract. It looks like an iphone and it BUTT DIALS EVERYONE ARGH ARGH ARGH.
> 
> Most contacts are people from high school that I don't talk to anymore.


Well, I ****ed that up. I meant "what phone?", as in, "I don't have a phone". I guess that's such a foreign concept at this point, that it doesn't even occur to people.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Ahaha. Or I'm just a moron. Either or.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

51, but I only talk to about 6 or 7 out of that whole list.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Over 9000


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

my phone is ghey and won't store numbers, or does but won't let me see them so I only have numbers of those that have txtd or called, in my recently used number list which is about 4.


----------



## emmaaa (Aug 12, 2011)

29. I only text one friend, and family. I mainly just use my phone for the internet XD


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Why isn't there an I don't know option?
I have no freaking idea, probably 30-50, I used to have heaps more but then I deleted the people i've lost touch with, I don't even text/ring a lot, save for a few good friends and my mum of course <3


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

4, haha. 
3 of them are family...


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Not sure, less than 20, but I really only talk to like 3 people on a regular basis and two of them are family. I mostly use it for Internet.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

105


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

13 

1 - work 
2 - My parents work
The rest are family.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> Over 9000


what 9000!!!!

its over 900000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No contacts...no cell phone.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

aha what a coincidence! 
an old friend just texted me their phone number, now I have 5 contacts lol.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Two; my mom and dad. :|


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i cleared out my phone's contact list last year - i just don't find myself calling people for anything.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

I never checked until now. I have a total of 48 contacts....most were partners I had to work w/ on school projects...I never deleted their numbers. Some are family that I never talk to, and the rest are online friends. Out of 48 contacts, I speak w/ 5 daily. Sister, mom, boyfriend, my one friend, and my local online friend.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

over 100

but this includes lecturers numbers, taxies, college placement places, doctors, services, babysitting numbers,phone service numbers, radio numbers, people in college that I need to contact over group work, family


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

about 5 if I remember right - mum, 2 sisters and 2 friends whom I never contact by phone, though never know where my phone is so can't check. I only ever use it a couple of times a year.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

16 all of them are family except for 2. If I had my whole moms side of the family on there it be probably in the 40s. I barely touch my phone at all.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't have a cellphone, but I voted 101+


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't even have a phone.


----------



## socialanxietydisable (May 1, 2011)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

socialanxietydisable said:


> Ok, thanks.


So how many do you have?

I have:
1 friend
12 family members
11 acquaintances
1 therapist 
1 friend I just met this week


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

31
But I've only ever used maybe 5 or 6 of them


----------



## socialanxietydisable (May 1, 2011)

Tugwahquah said:


> So how many do you have?
> 
> I have:
> 1 friend
> ...


8


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a fair amount of contacts but only 5 or so that I *regularly* talk to. Parents, 2 best friends (1 of which is my boyfriend) , other friend who I'm not as close to but I can still consider a friend lol & younger brother who recently got his own phone. (I'm pretty close to him.)


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

My contacts list is very sad indeed, only family members, psych, doctor, lawyer and the like.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

2- My house and this dude I've known for years. How lame.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

No cell phone.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

24 contacts (most of them unusable old numbers probably) only talk to about 2-3 lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Er, dozens I haven't talked to in years...need to clean it out.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Between 10-20 I don't really feel like counting. I don't use my phone for ANYTHING so I don't know why I even have one.


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

like 29,but i cant really say i use my cellphone alot,or that i get calls everyday..


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Home, mom, dad, sister, brother1, brother2, aunt, and work. So, 8.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

about twenty but only like five that i ever talk to /contact. haha


----------



## subzero0 (Jun 18, 2005)

30? most of them are just for show though.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Cell phone? I. have. no cell phone.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Just my sister, home and one friend. There is a lot of other contacts on the phone as I bought it off my sister and can't be bothered deleting them. Needless to say I don't really use it at all.


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

15


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> 46.
> 
> Yes, I just wasted three minutes counting them.


It took you three minutes to count to 46? lol.

I have about 30. Only about 10 are friends/family, though.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Seventeen.

Appropriate:


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

27 numbers that are non-business related...and I make it a habit to delete numbers I have no connection with. If I didn't delete numbers it'd probably be 100 or more. There are a lot of people I delete from my phone for many reasons. Girls are typically the common ones to get deleted because I'm single and going through the motions. I hardly hang out with any of the people in the phone but they are there for good reason and reference. A good number of them are family.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Tenebrous said:


> Seventeen.
> 
> Appropriate:


This is much better:b


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I just added my 10th contact. However they're mostly emergency numbers and the only number on my contact list which I have ever placed a phone call to is my parents (once). Maybe someday I'll try more phone exposure but not right now.


----------



## Madbritt (Nov 12, 2008)

43, but most of it is family, stores, pharmacy, doctors and junk. The rest are people I haven't talked to in 2 years...I really need to clean out my contacts...


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

3 that I use, all family. 

The rest are my husband's or financial stuffs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero, I've never owned a cell phone and I'm happy that way.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

4 I think

My mum, my dad, my driving instructor and a friend :lol. 

I only use it when necessary. Which is rarely


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

101+... how many do I ACTUALLY contact? Not many. I just never delete any contacts.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

36, but I also lost a bunch when I got a new phone and never bother to get certain people's numbers back since I don't really talk to them to begin with. Of the 36 I have left, I still don't even come close to talking to all of them.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

its so sad becuause i only have my two brothers my grandma and thats it. Theres no point of a phone for me. I dont have freinds so why? i dont even get out the house so i wouldnt need it in case of an emergency. i dont even know why i have a phone


----------



## meco1999 (May 28, 2011)

I've never had a cell phone. No reason to. Nobody to call, and nobody to call me.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm too lazy to count, but it is about 20. Half of them are family, 1/4 are people I haven't talked to in years, and the remaining 1/4 are people I talk to on a somewhat frequent basis.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

46. Lol. But that includes:

My Profile --- didn't know I had a profile
Check balance
Check minutes
Walgreens
Facebook
Kansas City Pediatrics

and you get the point.


----------



## Ally Kitty (Oct 23, 2011)

18... That is including... My mom, my dad, grandparents house phone, aunt, boyfriend, ex-boyfriend (haven't spoke in ages should delete it), 'IGNORE' for some fake scam posing as Verizon, a job I was fired from, an online friend who I gave my number to... The rest random people from various places (high school, college, mental hospital) who gave me their numbers ages ago... but never speak to them. Should just delete them. In fact besides my mom, dad, boyfriend and online friend I could just delete everyone else... Never talk to them.


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Too many that I don't even contact (calling, texting). It's ridiculous, really. :|


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I counted 52, but I should have deleted some of them quite some time ago.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a lot, too many to count. But half would be work contact / clients. Then a lot of Australian Friends, then probably 20 or so Canadians which don't fall into work.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

15. I only contact 3 of them though. -_-


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

36. But I only ever contact two, maybe three persons (not including the family members). :|


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

89


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

4.... who wants to be number 5?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

About 45 but I only regularly text/call to 3 people, two family members and my boss.

The others on the list are old friends, co-workers or classmates whom I've lost contact with. I don't delete them just so my list don't look so pathetic.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

18, I think? Most of which are just friends I don't talk to anymore. 4 of them are family.


----------



## westicle (Mar 27, 2012)

788


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

for some reason my phone made the executive decision to stop storing contacts and not even letting me access previous contacts so now I have to go from recent calls and txt msgs. Ain't so bad I guess considering I only ever ring/txt my mum xP


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

15. Most of which are my numbrs, my boyfriend's numbers and family. Only one or two people are people I otherwise know or... taxi services etc..


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

100+ i need to delete alot of those though


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

62 total 

52 belong to businesses that I have applied to the rest is friends and family...


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Three and I don't talk to them


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

8, 2 of which are family.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

7 and I only talk to 3 of them regularly. Wow, I'm so popular. :roll


----------



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

i dont own a cell phone


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

less than 10.


----------



## ArinnaBlack (May 27, 2012)

I have 52 contacts, but I only really talk to two of them.

...And one of those two is my mom. :roll


----------



## NewYorkRangers1926 (May 31, 2012)

55. I'm sure if I took out family it would be in the 0-20 range.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

22


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

49, but some of the numbers may not still be active. I haven't cleared my contact list in years. The majority I keep just to bulk out my list. 

About 10 are family, 13 are friends from school, the rest I don't even know if they are still the right numbers.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

131 of them, but almost all are business or professional contacts. Less than ten family, and less than five "friends" (at least one of whom should actually have been deleted before now, I just realized).


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

32. only about 3 of which i ever actually talk to.


----------

